

Ask HN: Is putting my app and data on hosting/cloud secure? - timothychung

I am planning for my own startup and I am kind of skeptical towards hosting and cloud.<p>I always wonder what if my app becomes popular and valuable.<p>The server owner will have access to my database and at least the binary of my app. I am exposed to a risk that the owner have a copy of my asset.<p>Another concern is that the owner will know the stats of my app. Such information is important to my competitors.
======
eatenbyagrue
If you are worried about it and don't know the answer, then the answer is yes,
you'll be at risk. It is very possible to setup secure hosting using cloud
computing services, where you and only you can access the data, however it
requires a certain minimum level of technical expertise.

If security is major concern, the first thing you should do is find a
technical resource to advise you.

------
nreece
Why not run a VPS to start with? Slicehost and Linode are pretty good.

